# Paraphimosis



## JBJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Can anyone suggest a code for the manual reduction of paraphimosis with penile block?


----------



## daniel (Aug 13, 2020)

JBJ said:


> Can anyone sugge54st a code for the manual reduction of paraphimosis with penile block?





JBJ said:


> Can anyone suggest a code for the manual reduction of paraphimosis with penile block?



54550 look in this area....... 6455X look to be inclusive to 54550.


----------

